# Western PA get together



## Julie (May 31, 2012)

We talked about this at the Luva Bella luncheon. Gathering at my house on July 7th. Not sure what we will have besides wine but bring a side dish of something.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 31, 2012)

We will try to make it again this year Julie. Was really looking forward to Dan's and originally had nothing going on until Andrea's Pre-K teacher changed the day of her picnic for the kids. Providing nothing comes up we'll bring a pasta salad as we did in the past.


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 31, 2012)

I have a Gig in Akron Ohio so I might be in the area. How far would you be from there?


----------



## Hokapsig (May 31, 2012)

*July 7*

Hop, skip and jump for me. I may even bring the Mrs....


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> I have a Gig in Akron Ohio so I might be in the area. How far would you be from there?



LOL, bout 5 hours.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Hop, skip and jump for me. I may even bring the Mrs....



yeaaa, I was hoping you would be able to make it.


----------



## Ohiyo (May 31, 2012)

Two and a half to 3 hrs. should get you there from Akron using 76 to turnpike to Rt8, then cross country. I'll be there this Sat to see family. Mansfield to there about 3 and a few min. depending on orange barrels.

****


----------



## Flem (May 31, 2012)

I've been saving that date since March. Good Lord willing, Barbra and I will be there.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 1, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> I have a Gig in Akron Ohio so I might be in the area. How far would you be from there?


 
From Akron about 2-3 hours at the most I would say. Cleveland is only 2 1/2 from Pittsburgh. I have co-workers that drive that every other week.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 27, 2012)

IF anyone is interested and going to Julie's, I picked up 20 cases of new 375 ml clear bordeaux bottles. I paid $6 a case (and no charge for transportation from NJ). The hobby is starting to take over the basement and the Mrs. has been giving me the evil eye...


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks Hokapsig for bringing this up. Alright, who is coming? And yes I'll take a case of the 375's


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> IF anyone is interested and going to Julie's, I picked up 20 cases of new 375 ml clear bordeaux bottles. I paid $6 a case (and no charge for transportation from NJ). The hobby is starting to take over the basement and the Mrs. has been giving me the evil eye...


 
And, lol, I have a skeeter on keg. Wait til you have a drink of that, you will be adding more equipment but I bet the Mrs. is gonna like this.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy smokes $6.00! Did those come 24 to a case, thats typical? Right now I am not going to be able to make it, due to some out of town guests but I'm see if that can be changed. If I could make it I would 3-4 cases myself. Whether they are 12 or 24 ct thats a great price. Are they cork or screw cap?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 27, 2012)

unfortunately, these are 12 bottles per case. I fully understand if you reconsider. They are cork and I'm coming up your way tomorrow and back on Friday Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> unfortunately, these are 12 bottles per case. I fully understand if you reconsider. They are cork and I'm coming up your way tomorrow and back on Friday Dan.


 
Still at $6.00 a case is an awesome price.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 27, 2012)

And my friend in NJ who is getting rid of the bottles is building a new winery (vineyard is in already) and will be selling off his "smaller" stainless tanks (100 -300 liter and he has about 40 to sell). I need to find a pickup/box truck as he has about 300 new cases of the 375's that he wants to get rid of. My company car was grunting due to the load on way home...


----------



## rodo (Jun 27, 2012)

> My company car was grunting due to the load on way home


Rent a U-Haul, Tow the company car


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 27, 2012)

would it be poor protocol to bring up to the party some samples of wine that I am having issues with to get some input? I'd like a honest opinion on the Chocolate Peppermint Candy cane wine and the Cran Pom....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

What is he asking for the SS.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> would it be poor protocol to bring up to the party some samples of wine that I am having issues with to get some input? I'd like a honest opinion on the Chocolate Peppermint Candy cane wine and the Cran Pom....


 
No, thats a great idea and we've done that before.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2012)

Dan, hope you can get your schedule changed would love to have you here. 

Hokapsig, difinetely bring along any wine problem you are having. Last time I had a party, DJRockinsteve showed how to calibrate and use a PH meter.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a cloudy peach that doesn't want to clear, even after adding sparkaloid and pectin enzyme. And it's my first time for a Chocolate Peppermint so I want comments on that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2012)

I personall use super kleer on all my wine.


----------



## Flem (Jun 29, 2012)

Hokapsig, I'll take two cases if you have them available. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> I have a cloudy peach that doesn't want to clear, even after adding sparkaloid and pectin enzyme. And it's my first time for a Chocolate Peppermint so I want comments on that.


 
I tried super kleer om my peach, after 2 weeks it was cloudier than prior to adding it. I used sparkaloid and 2 days later, it was crystal clear. I think the trick to the sparkaloid is to really boil it as long as they say to (5 minutes) and make sure its a good boil, not just a simmer.


----------



## Julie (Jun 29, 2012)

I believe a member on here somewhere commented that bentonite works very well on fruit wines.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 30, 2012)

I got some PVPP to add to one gallon, so I'll see if that helps after I rack.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> I got some PVPP to add to one gallon, so I'll see if that helps after I rack.


 
Great stuff, where did you find it? Be careful when you open it and dump it out. That stuff is smooth as silk and just flies out of the container. You can rack off of it within a few days as it works almost instantly.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 30, 2012)

Dan, I was talking with your friend Sam yesterday and he gave me a sample baggie of it. He was digging on you and gave me some jabs to ask you when I see you...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2012)

Dang, did you hit the wineries up here yesterday? What time were you through here?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 30, 2012)

rolled through around 1 -2 ish. Sam said you were probably working, but I was under a time constraint after sampling at Arrowhead and Lakeview.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2012)

I see. Plus you were right next to I-90 and I'm about 8 miles down the road from them.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll have to drop in the next time I roll through. I'm in Buffalo pretty often.


----------



## Flem (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Julie! Bringing the post back on topic. What time is this Saturday's get-together and what can we bring?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Julie (Jul 2, 2012)

Well after a lot of discussion we decided to make a beef brisket so bring whatever side dish you can think of to go with beef brisket.

I'm thinking of eating between 3 and 4 but anytime after 1:00 would work


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 6, 2012)

We'll bring a pasta salad as we did before. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2012)

Julie as I thought I regret I will not be able to make and I'm bummed about it. I'm hitting an auction in the morning with carboys and ss tables then have a family obligation I have to do in the afternoon. I'll miss you guys. I also had some special bottles I was going to bring you. These are cool desert wine bottles and I'll save then for you if you come up this way to hit Walkers.


----------



## Julie (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan, sorry to hear that but totally understand, I will miss you.

Doug, that pasta salad was awesome last year.

We are making a beef brisket, Mike does an awesome job with a beef brisket.

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Flem (Jul 6, 2012)

We're bringing a three bean salad. . . .


----------



## almargita (Jul 7, 2012)

Wish we could make it but my daughter is having a late 4th get together with all the grandkids. Best part is that she has a swimming pool! With the temps pushing close to 100 degrees, I'm guessing the pool will be the most popular place.

Hokapsig, if you have any of the 375's left, I'll take a couple of cases if any one coming from the burg has any room available?? I can make arrangements to pick them up at a later time....

Hope everyone has a great time, sorry to miss it.............

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

almargita said:


> Wish we could make it but my daughter is having a late 4th get together with all the grandkids. Best part is that she has a swimming pool! With the temps pushing close to 100 degrees, I'm guessing the pool will be the most popular place.
> 
> Hokapsig, if you have any of the 375's left, I'll take a couple of cases if any one coming from the burg has any room available?? I can make arrangements to pick them up at a later time....
> 
> ...



Al, ill have my truck so ill have room if you need me to bring them home.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 7, 2012)

Al, I have many cases available, so not a problem. Also, my culinary abilities only permit me to bring a fruit and cheese tray. However, I am cleaning the house in preparation for the girl's graduation party and have 3 cases of bottles (still with labels) and a commercial 72 bottle wire rack that I need to be relieved of. Any interest???


----------



## Flem (Jul 7, 2012)

Julie,

CRANK UP THE A/C!!! ::


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 7, 2012)

You guys have fun and please stay cool and "hydrated" hey nobody is coming past Washington right, I have a few carboys going to Julie.


----------



## almargita (Jul 7, 2012)

THanks Hokapsig, no room for a rack &have plents of reg bottles. If Doug has space will take 4 of the 375's as its a great price & will come in handy sometime I'm sure. 

Doug, will settle up with you at a later date & will bring you some of my latest bottling for your trouble.....
Thanks again.....
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Al, I have many cases available, so not a problem. Also, my culinary abilities only permit me to bring a fruit and cheese tray. However, I am cleaning the house in preparation for the girl's graduation party and have 3 cases of bottles (still with labels) and a commercial 72 bottle wire rack that I need to be relieved of. Any interest???


 

How much for the wire rack?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

No problem Al, I'll stop at the mac machine this morning. It's a scorcher already.  I see alot of people staying inside today. Wonder who will be the first to hit the pool. 

Andrea and I are getting ready now to go in our 12' round pool. 

We'll be there shortly after 1:00.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 7, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> How much for the wire rack?


 Make me an offer and be sure to include some of your wine....


----------



## almargita (Jul 7, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Al, I have many cases available, so not a problem. Also, my culinary abilities only permit me to bring a fruit and cheese tray. However, I am cleaning the house in preparation for the girl's graduation party and have 3 cases of bottles (still with labels) and a commercial 72 bottle wire rack that I need to be relieved of. Any interest???


 

Is that the wire rack similar to the ones that others have got from Sams Club? Just re- thinking if I could make it fit somewhere....

Al


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## almargita (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice, but looks to be out of my price range...... Would have all of my wine I have bottled for payment!! 

Al


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 7, 2012)

Al, you don't understand - it IS in your price range (trust ME)....


----------



## almargita (Jul 7, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> Al, you don't understand - it IS in your price range (trust ME)....


 

Sent a PM to you..............

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

I would have gladly taken that off your hands.. Will put it in the truck for the trip home.


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2012)

Flem said:


> Julie,
> 
> CRANK UP THE A/C!!! ::



Oh Mike u so funny,


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

Leaving shortly.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 7, 2012)

At Pittsburgh Mills mall now. Had a great time at the get together. Good food, good friends, what more could you ask for. Hope Everyone enjoyed the samples I brought. It was nice to meet Bill and enjoyed swapping ghost stories. Mike (flem) hop you enjoy the Cello.

Al, get in touch, I can bring the rack over tomorrow or we can meet at my house whenever.


----------



## Flem (Jul 7, 2012)

Julie and Mike,
Thanks for a great time. Barbra, Matthew and I thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2012)

Flem,

We so enjoyed you guys coming. I had a blast today.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jul 7, 2012)

thoroughly enjoyed meeting new friends and sampling some awesome wines. The tips are much appreciated. I am still stuffed from the eats.

Doug, can I come over and stay a night to experience the "residents"?


----------



## rodo (Jul 8, 2012)

It was great seeing everyone today.


----------

